# It Is Official, Rhode Island Striper Record falls



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

*From projo.com website*

Peter Vican and his 75-pounder

East Greenwich angler Peter Vican landed a 75.4-pound striped bass, a new state record, pending approval by the state Division of Fish and Wildlife.

A tournament-winning angler, Peter weighed the fish at Snug Harbor Marina, said Elisa Jackman.

Peter told her he caught the fish on an eel. He usually fishes around Block Island, Elisa said.

The current record is a 70-pound striper, caught by Joe Szabo in 1984 at Block Island.

This has been a season of extraordinary fishing for stripers and fluke.

Brian Sherman weighed a 14.75-pound fluke at Quaker Lane Bait & Tackle yesterday. He caught the fish near Dutch Island on a ThomCat Glow Daddy with a strip of bluefish, according to Thom Pelletier.

Thom made the rig and weighed the fluke.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

If he caught it on the rod an' reel he's holding, I am well impressed


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> If he caught it on the rod an' reel he's holding, I am well impressed


He uses 50lb Tuff Line braid, a Penn 560 spinning reel, St Croix rod, 6/0 Gami circle hook, w/ 50 lb Seaguar flouro leader, and either an egg sinker (1-3oz) or fishfinder w/ heavier lead. It took him 20-25 minutes to bring it in.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Good lord! Thats outstanding! What a beast!


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

great job.. i love it when they catch huge fish of older equipment. Looks like the names are holding up (penn and st croix). Nice catch!!


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

*Light tackle*

Stripers are not really known for their fighting ability, you know.

Fish is a beast, for sure.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Another notch for the penn slammer!


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

A very nice job, well done.


----------



## babz369 (Nov 6, 2006)

congrats nice to see will be up there 4 aug for vac. to see folks


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

Mother of mercy!


----------

